# bootstrap cover



## RevUnix (16. April 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich verzweifel derzeit ein wenig.. Und zwar möchte ich mir eine vCard bauen. Geht alles wie es soll, aber ich hätte gerne ein Cover wie bei Google+ bzw. facebook. Nach mehrmaligen Basteln gebe ich es nun auf, und frage hier mail


```
<form class="form-vcard">
      	<div class="container">
		  <div class="row">
		    <div class="span2" align="center">
			      <!--Sidebar content-->
			      <img src="/me.png" class="img-circle">
			      <hr />
			      ss
		      
		    </div>
		     	<div class="span10">
		     	
		     	TEXT 2
		     	
		     	</div>
		     </div>
		  </div>
		</div>
	</form>
```

Wollte es halt so wie bei facebook haben, vielleicht kann mit jemand helfen..


----------



## RevUnix (17. April 2013)

Guten Tag,

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## CPoly (17. April 2013)

> ich hätte gerne ein Cover wie bei Google+ bzw. Facebook



Ich kann mir darunter leider nichts vorstellen.


----------



## RevUnix (17. April 2013)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mir darunter leider nichts vorstellen.



Tag, 

Nah, du hast oben ein Bild und darunter wird dein Profilbild angezeigt. So etwas meine ich.


@Edit: Ungefär so,


```
<form class="form-vcard">
      	<div class="container">
      	
			<div class="row">
			  <div class="span9">
			    Cover
			    <div class="row">
			      <div class="span3"><img src="/me.png" class="img-circle"></div>
			      <div class="span6">Content</div>
			    </div>
			  </div>
			</div>

		     </div>
		  </div>
		</div>
	</form>
```


----------

